# gethostbyname no such file or directory

## muphicks

Lo,

Strange problem.. I can connect to the net, I can ping machines, I can read webpages, and post this to the forum. But when I try running dgd (mud app) I get an error:

gethostbyname: No such file or directory

Running  hostname gives

babylon1.mups.co.uk

running hostname -f  or hostname -d or hostname -s gives

hostname: Unknown host

I have the following entry in my hosts files and resolv.conf files

/etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       babylon1.mups.co.uk babylon1 localhost

/etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 192.168.0.4

search mups.co.uk

I'm not really sure what is wrong. Since I can connect to the net, and virtually everything works, I'd say the dgd driver is at fault, or at least at fault due to my setup  :Razz:  but the hostname prog gives an unknown host result as well.

Any ideas, things I could try or more info you need? I've read and searched through the forums and tried the various alterations they suggested to /etc/hosts etc to no effect.

----------

## muphicks

hmm. I've just installed gentoo again on a spare machine, with the same setup, except for the following:

no kde

no emerge -u system

running hostname on it gives all the correct responses for each switch.

I'm going to double check all my config settings are the same. Failing that all I can think is something new has been installed during the system update such as the updated glibc-2.3.2-r3 that is causing the problem.

Off to dig some more  :Smile: 

----------

## muphicks

well after hours of messing about, reading forums etc I've finally sorted it....

/etc/csh.env had the entry HOSTNAME=babylon1

which is correct hostname wise, but my spare machine didn't have that entry. Removing that and rebooting solved the problem.

hostname -s gives babylon1

hostname -f gives babylon1.mups.co.uk

and more imporatantly my mud server runs again  :Smile:  anyhow, if anyone else has a simialr problem, thats one possible solution to try  :Smile:  failing that, there are loads of thread on these forums with other suggestions as well to try  :Smile: 

----------

